# does anyone know of MTB frame/bike with 68mm bb shell?



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm looking for a strong frame, that can accept a front suspension fork, from steel. would be nice if it was a 29er


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Checked out some from Surly?


----------



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

actually i did, all their pavments have 68m,but after clearing those with disc brakes i've left with those, which don't seem to have any ability to accept suspension fork

https://surlybikes.com/bikes/disc_trucker/geometry (especially this one)
https://surlybikes.com/bikes/midnight_special/frame_highlights
https://surlybikes.com/bikes/straggler/frame_highlights


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Many mid-90's or so mountain bikes have 68 mm BB and steel frames with a 1 1/8" head tube for a recent, straight-steerer suspension fork. I have at least two in my "stable". Look at CFG (on Amazon); cheap steel frames 26" & 29" (when they're available) with 68 mm BB.


----------



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

you mean 2nd hand? problem is that i don't know where they've been or what happen to them.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The CFG are new. Many "used" examples haven't even been broken in. Your other option, custom, might be too rich for you. ok at Chromag in Canada; they might still make something acceptable.


----------



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

i already came from a custom frame, this is it, 
problem is that left chainstay is broken, i only 68mm because i want to fit with torque sensor and those only come in 68 mm flavours.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure it's what you're looking for, but I know the entry level aluminum treks from the late 2000s were overbuilt, strong frames with 68mm bottom brackets. Models like 4300, 4500... Later called "series 4" . Could probably get a frame, or whole bike dirt cheap now.


----------



## emaayan (Dec 4, 2009)

this would be pefrect for mid-drive (it's a modified gng 2015, up to 1500watts, however considering it's rated 75% efficiency, and we have a jackshaft and primary and secondery reduction, i'm not sure if the wheel gets 700 watts)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Venzo-RAPT...ksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1&var=572007122861


----------

